# Fancy yourself a climber? Part IV - Mulholland



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

All the Santa Monica mountains climbing your little legs can handle this Saturday.

116 miles
12,000'

go get 'em! :thumbsup:


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

My knees ache from just thinking about it.


----------



## ptfmb71 (May 16, 2007)

can't wait....trying to climb as much as possible (did the Vision Quest 2 weeks ago)


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

ptfmb71 said:


> can't wait....trying to climb as much as possible (did the Vision Quest 2 weeks ago)


congrats. I've had my ass handed to me more than once at VQ.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

Hollywood said:


> All the Santa Monica mountains climbing your little legs can handle this Saturday.
> 
> 116 miles
> 12,000'
> ...


You doing this?


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

DrRoebuck said:


> You doing this?


kcuF no.

I'll be in San Diego ogling bikes with a beer in one hand and a camera in the other.


// Al & Ilya are in. Freaks.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

Hollywood said:


> // Al & Ilya are in. Freaks.


Insane in the membrane.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Maybe they can send me a postcard.


----------



## ptfmb71 (May 16, 2007)

Hollywood said:


> congrats. I've had my ass handed to me more than once at VQ.


it will be interesting to see how they compare....more miles in the MC but similar total elevation gain. the decents in the VQ take their toll


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

OK.. Now I'm considering going for it. Can someone talk me down from the ledge?


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

rocco said:


> OK.. Now I'm considering going for it. Can someone talk me down from the ledge?


*shove*

oops! :blush2: 


go for it, forecast looks cool.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

I'm doing it. 
I'm not taking it lightly. 12,000 feet of climbing is no joke. I did 11,000 in 2007 at the Angeles Crest Century (the hardest ride I've ever done by FAR).
I'm using this as training for the even more daunting (15,000 feet of climbing!) Death Ride in July. :blush2:


----------



## endo verendo (Nov 22, 2005)

feeling peer pressure


----------



## endo verendo (Nov 22, 2005)

rocco said:


> OK.. Now I'm considering going for it. Can someone talk me down from the ledge?


Registration has been closed since the 27th. oh well.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

BunnV said:


> I'm doing it.
> I'm not taking it lightly. 12,000 feet of climbing is no joke. I did 11,000 in 2007 at the Angeles Crest Century (the hardest ride I've ever done by FAR).
> I'm using this as training for the even more daunting (15,000 feet of climbing!) Death Ride in July. :blush2:


What's your prep been? 

I haven't done a century yet this year. The ride up to Mt. Wilson on New Years Day was my biggest day of climbing this year thus far though I'm sure I'm in much better shape now. I rode out/up to Glendora Mt. (75 miles out and back from my place) solo in little more than 4 hours a few weeks ago... longest ride this year thus far. I've also done four or five 60 to 65 milers with some climbing in the last few weeks. Weekly miles have been 200 to 240 miles per over the last six weeks.

Obviously if I'm to have a prayer of finishing I'd have to be very conservative with my pacing... prolly 8 to 9 hours to finish. Likewise I'll have to do plenty of miles this week but at comparatively conservative intensity so my legs are completely fresh.

I'm still not convinced about signing up but I'll decide by tomorrow night. 

BTW, This ride is supposed to include 12,000' of ascent but MapMyRide is showing more like 9,500'.


----------



## endo verendo (Nov 22, 2005)

rocco said:


> \
> 
> I'm still not convinced about signing up but I'll decide by tomorrow night.
> 
> BTW, This ride is supposed to include 12,000' of ascent but MapMyRide is showing more like 9,500'.


Registration is closed. :cryin: And MMR's elevation never accurate.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

endo verendo said:


> Registration has been closed since the 27th. oh well.


Thanks... I checked the site to see if it's still open but didn't find the notice of closure. Oh well... Perhaps I'll go for a DIY/free 100 instead.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

endo verendo said:


> Registration is closed. :cryin: And MMR's elevation never accurate.


Got it.

I assumed MMR's elevation isn't super accurate but I didn't figure it was_ that_ far off. Perhaps I've been doing more climbing than I thought.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

endo verendo said:


> feeling peer pressure



And knowing now that you can't get it you want it more.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

rocco said:


> What's your prep been?


I've been doing progressively longer rides on the same roads that they use in the Challenge to get ready. The longest I've done recently is 84 but I felt great and could have done 20 more miles. I'm just not sure about 6000 MORE feet of climbing! 

Here is a map from my Garmin of that ride. Obviously the max speed is wrong (95 mph!) don't know what happened there... and my heart rate monitor has been WAY off lately...it either reads way low or way, way high. My max HR is 180, but my Garmin gives me readings well over 200, where I would surely be dead. :blush2:


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

If it were 2004, and I happened to be down there, I would totally do this ride.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

BunnV said:


> I've been doing progressively longer rides on the same roads that they use in the Challenge to get ready. The longest I've done recently is 84 but I felt great and could have done 20 more miles. I'm just not sure about 6000 MORE feet of climbing!
> 
> Here is a map from my Garmin of that ride. Obviously the max speed is wrong (95 mph!) don't know what happened there... and my heart rate monitor has been WAY off lately...it either reads way low or way, way high. My max HR is 180, but my Garmin gives me readings well over 200, where I would surely be dead. :blush2:



Yep... The distance isn't a big deal. Even with 6,000' of ascent it would be very doable but then when you add another 6,000 it gets very intimidating unless you're one of those guys with the sub-140 lb climber's build.


----------



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

rocco said:


> ... Perhaps I'll go for a DIY/free 100 instead.


Let me know when you go and I'll go with you.


----------



## grrlyrida (Aug 3, 2006)

endo verendo said:


> Registration has been closed since the 27th. oh well.


Wow. They use to close in 2 hours after registration would open in December. I guess it's the economy.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

lemonlime said:


> Let me know when you go and I'll go with you.



PMed you.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

good luck, y'all :thumbsup:


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

*Done!*

It was a perfect weather day, cool but not too cold for most of the ride. I didn't need a jacket, I just used leg and arm warmers and one layer under my jersey. 

The ride itself was beautiful but it was hard. I started cramping 70 miles in so that didn't help.... still, it was worth it. It was very well supported and well attended (this is my first time doing it). 

My Garmin quit 6 miles from the finish so my info on Garmin connect isn't quite right. Luckily two of my friends also had Garmins and theirs lasted to the finish. 117 miles, 13,700 feet of climbing. I finished in 8:26. Not earth shattering, but considering my killer leg cramps I'll take it.  

Garmin info here:


----------



## ptfmb71 (May 16, 2007)

i did it as well. This was my first organized road ride and it was fun. I had no idea where I was going so i could not hammer (besides the climbs). I helps to do it in a group because riding alone is not that fun


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

ptfmb71 said:


> i did it as well. This was my first organized road ride and it was fun. I had no idea where I was going so i could not hammer (besides the climbs). I helps to do it in a group because riding alone is not that fun


nice work guys. :thumbsup: 

Anyone see the Ultralight crash into the hillside?


----------



## ptfmb71 (May 16, 2007)

Hollywood said:


> nice work guys. :thumbsup:
> 
> Anyone see the Ultralight crash into the hillside?


no but some people were talking about it at one of the SAG stops...what happened?


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

I saw the ultralight flying right above the road as I was descending that crazy rutted road (Deer Creek?) and the first thing I thought to myself was; "no effin way I'd get in that thing!"
I heard about the crash at the finish. I heard emergency vehicles were blocking the course.


----------

